# HUMIDITY ALERT!



## Shootitalready (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello Everyone,


Finally confronted with a problem (?) serious enough to post my first topic / question on the CR Forum:

I moved to Kansai (the South of Japan) recently, and summer here is proving to be a bit of a challenge! The temperature is climbing and climbing (god knows were it will stop) but what's worse, it is getting very humid here (75% and going up).
I live in an old (crappy :-[ Japanese house, and the humidity is creeping in from morning, and hardly leaves at night!

So I am beginning to worry about my gear...

Could you kind people give me some advice as to what one can do to protect his equipment against this invisible enemy ?

I am especially worried about my lenses getting some kind of fungus growth or other humidity related damage (summer here apparently lasts until well into October!!)

Thanks a lot for the input!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2014)

I store my gear in Storm hard cases with desiccant cartridges inside the case. The desiccant has an indicator dye that turns from blue to pink when it needs to be replaced. There are also humidity controlled 'dry boxes' to store gear.


----------



## eli452 (Jul 18, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I store my gear in Storm hard cases with desiccant cartridges inside the case. The desiccant has an indicator dye that turns from blue to pink when it needs to be replaced. There are also humidity controlled 'dry boxes' to store gear.



Neuro, can you please elaborate on the "desiccant cartridges"? Is it part of the case or stand-alone product? if such, can you post a link to the product?
Thanks
Eli


----------



## wsheldon (Jul 18, 2014)

I've lived in humid climates for years (S. Florida and Georgia), and it is a challenge if I have to store gear in non-humidity-controlled spaces. Desiccants in air-tight containers are ideal, as neuro describes, but I've personally had more problem keeping bags mold-free than camera gear and lenses. Any bags (or straps) with natural fibers or polyurethane foam padding mold very fast in high humidity, and then you might as well throw them away. I stick with weather-resistant backpacks and bags from F-stop and Timbuktu or use hard cases, which fare better. Good luck!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 18, 2014)

I have lived in very humid places for years and never worried about it, but you have to understand the causes to prevent any issues. The best way to prevent fungus is to use your gear, sunlight stops the problem. If you have to store stuff or use it intermittently then this is the most economical and fun solution I have come across.

http://dpexperience.com/2010/01/29/beating-lens-fungus/


----------



## J.R. (Jul 18, 2014)

The best way is to keep using your gear, as PBD suggested. If that is not possible, use a dry box which can maintain humidity inside the box to a preset level. 

A friend of mine stores his gear in a closed wooden box inside which he has installed a light bulb. The heat and light keeps the fungus away.


----------



## Shootitalready (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks very much everyone for the replies! Very helpful indeed :-*

Maybe I am worrying too much (am a bit of a 'gearhead', I know) but these things did cost me an arm and a leg, so...

Am posting a second question about my EF70-200mm (lens section), wonder if anyone can answer that one for me? 

THANKS!!!


----------



## Synkka (Jul 18, 2014)

I am in a humid climate and I use a dry cabinet, some of the gear I keep in there is not used a lot, like binoculars, so it's a good investment. Mine has a humidity gauge which is good to keep an eye on how it's going. 
Also it really depends on what you call humid, I know folks who consider rain once a month humid. If you get consecutive days over 70% and weeks of rain I see humidity as an issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2014)

eli452 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I store my gear in Storm hard cases with desiccant cartridges inside the case. The desiccant has an indicator dye that turns from blue to pink when it needs to be replaced. There are also humidity controlled 'dry boxes' to store gear.
> ...



I use these:

http://www.amazon.com/Bel-Art-Scienceware-420480100-Disposable-Desiccant/dp/B002VBW9XC/

I get them from a scientific supplier for much cheaper. Search B&H for "desiccant" for a reasonable metal canister option that you can regenerate in your oven.


----------



## Zv (Jul 18, 2014)

Relax. I've lived in Nagoya for three years and there's no fungus on my gear. Yes, it gets very humid but if you keep your gear stored properly then you have nothing to worry about. When you start using the air con the humidity will come down so it won't be constantly humid in your living room. 

All my gear is stored in my Kata bag which seems to resist the weather quite well. I used to put a silica gel pack in with my gear back when I had my t2i but I haven't bothered with it in the last few years and nothing has happened. I know some people will think I'm nuts but I haven't seen anything mould like at all. 

I tend to see mould form on sinks and the bathroom area more than anything. Fabric, bags, cases, electrical equipment etc don't seem to attract mould. 

Get a dehumidifier in your room if it's that bad.


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Jul 18, 2014)

I live outside Atlanta, and have never had any issue with fungus, or humidity effects on any photo, or any other electronics gear. Maybe the issue is being out and about with gear, then immediately storing it in a mostly airtight space where the AC can't get to it? 
Or...AC isn't as prevalent as I think.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jul 18, 2014)

Just to add another option, I use"self indicating silica gel" bought from eBay in little drawstring nylon mesh pouches. The beads are pet and child safe and go from orange to brown/black when they've soaked up all they can. Empty them into a heat-proof container when they're done, nuke them in the microwave for 1 minute, let them cool and they're ready to be used again. Cost me £8 GBP and I've got 18 months out of them so far.

BTW I live on the West Coast of Scotland. Humidity here sometimes drops as low as 75%. That's on a dry sunny day (so only a couple of times a year then ;D )


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 18, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I have lived in very humid places for years and never worried about it, but you have to understand the causes to prevent any issues. The best way to prevent fungus is to use your gear, sunlight stops the problem. If you have to store stuff or use it intermittently then this is the most economical and fun solution I have come across.
> 
> http://dpexperience.com/2010/01/29/beating-lens-fungus/



This "hot box" is a good solution. If you want to overcome humidity, you simply must keep the gear warmer than the dew point of the surrounding air. That's what this box does. It doesn't have to be very hot, just warm enough to prevent condensation. Even if you have a sealed container humidity can form if the temp drops below the dew point of the air it contains. (Refrigerators and ice chests grow fungus quickly when they are closed for long periods.) Using dessicant packs requires frequent attention to swap them out when they become saturated. The "hot box" never needs any attention except to change the bulb. A 60W incandescent bulb is all that is needed. (NOT a CFL bulb.)

Another place where this becomes a problem is gun safes. Gun safes are cool sealed environments, guns rust and humidity will facilitate rust. So gun safes benefit from dessicant products, internal lamps and even electronic monitors you can buy that will alert you if the internal humidity becomes a threat.

In the winter when I go to shoot my son's swim meets, bringing the cold camera into the warm humid pool area instantly fogs up everything on the camera for quite a while including the lenses, etc. So I warm up the camera/lens with the car's heater vent on the way to the event. Since the camera is warmer than than the humid air inside the natatorium, it doesn't fog up.


----------



## Shootitalready (Jul 19, 2014)

Here is how I make them:

1 bag of cat litter (must contain silica)
1 roll of thick paper towels (not the cheap stuff, you don't want it to tear and spill cat litter everywhere)
1 roll of gaffers tape (duct tape will work too)

Take a handful of the cat litter, put it in the center of a sheet of paper towel. Fold the paper towel sheet around it in a square (or rectangular, or origami swan, per preference).

Make sure the paper towel goes around the cat litter at least twice. I often fold up the first one, then put a second paper towel sheet around the initial square.

Use the gaffer or duct tape to seal only the seams. You want to leave as much of the paper towel exposed without leaving a gap that the cat litter can leak through (so it remains porous, and can breathe).

That's it. I made a hell of a lot of them (big ones for drawers, suitcases, etc.) for less than $10. In humid months I carry one in a small compartment in my camera backpack too.
[/quote]




*Do you have a patent pending on these...? Thinking about marketing them here in Japan* ;D

*No really this is priceless, thanks Dave_NYC*


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't know about the cat litter but many of the dessicants can be "recharged" or "reset" to an absorbent state by cooking them in the oven until the moisture they absorbed is expelled. Something to keep in mind. Many of the dessicant products that are housed in aluminum tins are designed to do this over and over. Here is an example...

http://www.amazon.com/Pelican-Indicating-Desiccant-Silica-Canister/dp/B0018O035O

Just saying that maybe you could build up a supply of altoids tins or something when you make your own and be able to recharge them too. Or use heavy duty perforated foil instead of paper towels. Just a thought....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you send us some of that rain and humidity? 

It may soon get above 10 or 15% here. That makes 100 degree days bearable, but the fire hazard out here in the woods on the flanks of Mount Spokane, where I live is horrible. There is so much smoke from wildfires in the air that you can't see the sun on a cloudless day, much less breathe.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I store my gear in Storm hard cases with desiccant cartridges inside the case. The desiccant has an indicator dye that turns from blue to pink when it needs to be replaced. There are also humidity controlled 'dry boxes' to store gear.



unfortunately in places that humid the desicant packs are basically worthless they saturate in minutes.
for example shanghai southern china etc. I've thrown out all the desicant packs i had 

best bet is humidity cabinets, this sort of thing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/60L-AC-Power-Dry-Dehumidification-Cabinet-Box-Case-Camera-LCD-USA-Seller-AD-60-I-/121384802809?pt=US_Camera_Cases_Bags&hash=item1c431919f9


----------



## JustMeOregon (Jul 19, 2014)

Anybody try one of these dehumidifying lens or body caps?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/752015-REG/BRNO_DRI_KITCAN_De_Humidifying_Lens_Body.html


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 19, 2014)

I bought a couple of these caps from eBay way back. They are well made and I figured a decent idea at the time but they are longer than the regular caps and so didn't fit the way I pack lenses into my lens cases. So they live on some lenses in a drawer.

These caps are waaaay over priced for what they are. I got mine for a fraction of that price on eBay way back.

In general, nothing is going to work in a constantly humid environment except for a storage device that removes the humidity constantly without regular maintenance.


----------



## skoobey (Jul 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I store my gear in Storm hard cases with desiccant cartridges inside the case. The desiccant has an indicator dye that turns from blue to pink when it needs to be replaced. There are also humidity controlled 'dry boxes' to store gear.



Yes, desiccant cartridges area good idea.

As for the special boxes etc. A new portable refrigerator will do just fine(you know those motor-less ones that have a clip and provide air-tight seal. They're great for temperature and moisture insolation.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 20, 2014)

Use these and keep the lenses inside a sealed container when not in use.
http://www.amazon.com/Eva-dry-Renewable-E-333-Wireless-Dehumidifer/dp/B000H0XFCS/ref=pd_bxgy_hg_img_z
They can be renewed by plugging in for 10-12 hrs (for up to 10 years).
I have one 5 years old, and it works like new.

Alternatively, just use them regularly and you'll be fine


----------



## dolina (Jul 20, 2014)

If your gear collection is substantial then buy an electronic dry cabinet.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 20, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Use these and keep the lenses inside a sealed container when not in use.
> http://www.amazon.com/Eva-dry-Renewable-E-333-Wireless-Dehumidifer/dp/B000H0XFCS/ref=pd_bxgy_hg_img_z
> They can be renewed by plugging in for 10-12 hrs (for up to 10 years).
> I have one 5 years old, and it works like new.



Nice! At ~6x5x1", it won't fit in my smaller cases (for which I use the 6cm versions of the 10cm cartridges I linked above). But it would work well in my Storm im2720.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 20, 2014)

One question or concern:
If the environment is too dry where you store your gear, will it over-dry the seals, specifically, the O-rings, foam shock absorbers, etc., so they'll crack or disintegrate too soon? There must be a range of humidity where fungal growth is inhibited without the gaskets getting too dried, thus too much desiccant can't be good.
-r


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 20, 2014)

lion rock said:


> One question or concern:
> If the environment is too dry where you store your gear, will it over-dry the seals, specifically, the O-rings, foam shock absorbers, etc., so they'll crack or disintegrate too soon? There must be a range of humidity where fungal growth is inhibited without the gaskets getting too dried, thus too much desiccant can't be good.
> -r


Many dehumidifier apparatus heat the air, and this heating can dry rubbers and lubricants into the lens. I believe humidity below 30% is sufficient to prevent fungi. 


Is there another way to prevent fungi: 
Aquarium filter with UV-C lamp. 







These filters have a lamp that produces light in the ultraviolet-C, which destroys the DNA of cells and kill any living being, including fungi. Instead use in aquariums, use in their lenses. Just unscrew the UV filter lens, point the opening of the hose to the front and back of the lens. Watch out! Use dark gloves and never look directly into the UV-C light, which is highly carcinogenic in humans. 
The rays of UV-C light are also produced by the sun, but do not reach the planet because they are filtered out by the atmosphere.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 20, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem,
Any UV system generates ozone, with accelerates decomposition of rubber or many polymers. The attack is worse than the drying of the gasket material. Don't use UV, chlorox ect., to prevent fungal growth.
Most household moisture level is well over 50-60 percent, and fungal is still minimal.
I bought some plastic boxes, like the one you can get at big box store, the orange, grey/blue hardware stores, and the big blue discount grocery super store, so I can organize my gear and external disk drives. I am sort of having second thought of the idea. Coupled up in the sealed boxes, the air gets stale and things can grow inside with little moisture. So, I keep the lid skewed, just to get circulation.
Someone on another thread got a drawer set for gear storage. I think that is a wonderful idea. Keeps dust out, moisture level at comfort range, and cool. Rather inexpensive, to boot.
-r


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 21, 2014)

lion rock said:


> ajfotofilmagem,
> Any UV system generates ozone, with accelerates decomposition of rubber or many polymers. The attack is worse than the drying of the gasket material. Don't use UV, chlorox ect., to prevent fungal growth.
> Most household moisture level is well over 50-60 percent, and fungal is still minimal.
> I bought some plastic boxes, like the one you can get at big box store, the orange, grey/blue hardware stores, and the big blue discount grocery super store, so I can organize my gear and external disk drives. I am sort of having second thought of the idea. Coupled up in the sealed boxes, the air gets stale and things can grow inside with little moisture. So, I keep the lid skewed, just to get circulation.
> ...


Yes, ultraviolet light causes deterioration of rubber. However the spectrum of UV-C light is much more eficienye that natural sunlight, and takes just a few seconds of exposure to kill the fungi. I have used a few years (once a month) and have not had problems with the rubber of my lenses.


----------



## yagerlin56 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have the same problem with that, thanks for veryone reply



____________________________
http://www.mashgear.com


----------



## moocowe (Jul 22, 2014)

You can find electronic dry cabinets fairly cheap. Set it to about 45% RH and forget about it.
The one I have is inaudible and power consumption is supposed to be around the 4W mark.

I prefer this to having to constantly check and replace silica packs.

My lenses still get out for some sunlight and fresh air from time to time though.


----------



## Skirball (Jul 23, 2014)

Dave_NYC said:


> Here is how I make them:
> 
> 1 bag of cat litter (must contain silica)*
> 1 roll of thick paper towels (not the cheap stuff, you don't want it to tear and spill cat litter everywhere)
> 1 roll of gaffers tape (duct tape will work too)



I would imagine that cat urine is actually worse for your gear than humidity. Not to mention the smell...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone who's ever changed a litter box knows that cat litter is an excellent source of dust, and I'm not convinced that a few layers of paper towels will adequately seal in all that dust. The silica or CaSO4 used in commercially available desiccant cartridges are crystalline and essentially dust free.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 23, 2014)

Skirball said:


> Dave_NYC said:
> 
> 
> > Here is how I make them:
> ...



Agree about the smell. I had to use cat urine for some of my experiments...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Anyone who's ever changed a litter box knows that cat litter is an excellent source of dust, and I'm not convinced that a few layers of paper towels will adequately seal in all that dust. The silica or CaSO4 used in commercially available desiccant cartridges are crystalline and essentially dust free.



LOL!! We literally just changed brands of cat litter that we've used for years for this exact reason!

And if the new brand doesn't cut down on the dust, it will be time for mandatory cat diapers!

 ??? ;D


----------



## triggermike (Jul 25, 2014)

Air conditioning.


----------

